# (Collaborative) Ultimate Natural Looksmaxing guide



## brrrap (Sep 26, 2018)

Ok let's try to collaborate and get a nice natural looksmaxing guide that will then be stickied on this sub forum. There are some really good suggestions being made in many threads in lookism, sluthate and this forum but the problem is that they are all over the place and it makes it hard for us to go through them all so I wanted to combine every useful tip and just make one big thread of it.

So let me start with some stuff.

> Testosterone

If you are looking to boost your testosterone naturally anabolicmen.com is probably the best place to go for that, they also have a good youtube channel with good content on it.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTA1AuuXSVk0u2iXKHe2S3g

>Sleep

If you are looking to max your sleep you should buy the Sleep Smarter Guide, it got some really good tips that I think most of you already know but some that you probably don't

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sleep-Smar...&qid=1537986015&sr=8-1&keywords=sleep+smarter

I will probably do a summary with all the tips in here. His podcasts also offer more tips to get better sleep beyond what the book offers. As we all know sleep is very important for HGH production and many other hormones.
http://theshawnstevensonmodel.com/

> Fitness

To have a good physique I would recommend following kinobody https://kinobody.com/ or Thor's program http://academy.anabolicmen.com/p/thor (fitness program developed by one of the owners of the anabolic men blog), both go hand in hand with testosterone production since it doesn't stress out the body a lot by not raising cortisol consistently, Working out 3 days a week and having some light cardio the rest of the week.

> To be more stylish start following the IAMalphaM youtube channel https://www.youtube.com/user/AlphaMconsulting and also Ryan Magin https://www.youtube.com/user/RyanMagindotcom . I would also recommend you to start following tumblr fashion blogs and instagram fashion accounts for inspiration, you have to develop your own personal style and not try to dress the same exact way as others, you might like some pieces from some outfits here and there and there will be some pieces that you think look like shit.

You will get a better sense of style when you start following these people/accounts but as i said don't follow anyone exactly (unless you want to), also take some style inspiration from the mannequins that are in the clothing stores, the store owners pay a lot of money to stylists to dress these mannequins so take advantage of that. Is hard to explain but this is about developing your own personal style, you will feel good when you wear the clothes that you think will good on you.

> For Hair loss:

The problem is that hair loss is a multi factorial problem. I know people preach Minoxidil and finasteride but I wanted to propose an alternative, is a mix of multiple things that I have gathered along the way.

- I do 2x scalp massages a day to relax the galea, these are the ones outlined in this website https://perfecthairhealth.com/ , I know its a paid thing but I will see if I can post the videos in here. I also do LLLT 3x a week for 20 mins each session http://www.lasergain.com/ or if you want you can get a laser helmet made by overmachogrande but those are extremely expensive. When it comes to diet and supplements for hair loss and health in general i combine the Ray Peat diet (excluding the milk) and the Weston Price diet. I megadose with taurine 5g a day (this will reverse fibrosis) http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23392889 https://raypeatforum.com/community/threa...loss.8284/, 30 grams of Great lakes Collagen a day. I also have a custom made topical made by this etsy shop https://www.etsy.com/shop/TheGodsNectar, the ingredients that I added were coffee, sea buckthorn, coconut oil, rosemary oil and castor oil https://raypeatforum.com/community/threa...ost-144432 http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.11...4/abstract. I use the topical 3x a week.

Vitamin D supplementation https://perfecthairhealth.com/vitamin-d-deficiency-does-it-cause-hair-loss/
4000 IUs (Carlon Lab brand with MCT oil) a day for me or 30 mins of sunlight between 8 am and 3 pm.

To finalise this I also use the derminator once a week at 1.5 mm

> Skin

- Cold showers
- Beta carotene supplemented or by eating a lot of carrots
- Moisturise with SPF before going outside. i use this one https://www.amazon.co.uk/Jack-Black-Doub...oisturiser
- Tan

> Face

- Mewing
- Chewing Mastic Gum 1 hour . 3 x a week
- Going to a Myofunctional therapist to diagnose you, see if you have any lip ties or tongue ties (specially posterior tongue tie that not many people are aware of) that need to be taken care of to maximise the effects of mewing and also the effects of the excercises that the myofunctional therapist will assign to you.
- If you want to improve your swallowing pattern which I have found hard to do without any external device, buy the faceformer https://drberndsen.de/en/face-former-special





Hopefully this helped someone.

Cold showers is another one that I forgot about, it helps my skin massively by closing the pores in my face, making my hair thicker (beard and head) and makes you have a lot of energy and relieves depression

Also NoFap and NoPorn

"Isn't really related to aesthetics, but cold showers were already mentioned. You should also quit social media, practise sexual abstinence (NoFap,NoPorn) and try to avoid using electronics as much as possible. All this will avoid unnecessary dopamine highs."

I was looking at this the other day and found it interesting. An EMS (electrical muscle stimulation) device for your face http://www.facegym.com/product/facegym-pro-white/ . It claims to give a non-invasive face lift.

For anxiety and constant stress meditation has been proven to help, the headspace app is really good for that. Try it and see it for yourself, combine this with an earthing mat and that's it!

For better posture I would advice people to look into ABC (advanced biostructural correction) and also NCR (Neuro cranial restructuring ), both have helped me a lot. Hope it helps you too. I will probably try Hot Yoga as well to take this posture thing to the next level. Posture are face development are directly related to each other btw

When it comes to diet a lot of people will have different things to say and prove why they work. I would suggest you to do a hair test to check if you are intolerant to any specific foods. You can also check for any vitamin and mineral deficiencies and simply correct them, this is a good way to increase your testosterone levels if you have any deficiencies. I try to follow a Ray peat with a Weston Price mix for my diet, I also add foods in there that don't really apply to any of the two but that are mentioned a lot in the anabolic men website. Hope it helps

Good cranial work, such as CATS, should be a good addition by anyone looking to improve their facemaxxing results, the method in itself is more specific than NCR, it can even fix deviated septums with ease, check CP's blog for a detailed blog post as to how CATS work. In addition to this ABC (Advanced biostructural correction) is also important for overall body posture, so it would be good to consider both for optimum facial development

-Beard/stubble game is actually legit if your jaw is retruded and you want to maximise its angularity as much as possible, here is a how to video on how to shape one. 

- For proper hair cut according to face type, I would recommend watching IAmAlphaM youtube videos on it, here is one of them 
Some links for dickmaxxing

https://www.scribd.com/document/117959713/012312-Ps

https://www.scribd.com/doc/3036324/Man-H...ple-Orgasm

http://pherolibrary.com/forum/showthread...-EXERCISES

http://elitemanliness.com/proper-guide-kegels/

http://elitemanliness.com/everything-eve...ow-edging/


----------



## brrrap (Sep 27, 2018)

Good skincare post from @kigme at lookism.

I've been experimenting and researching skincare and various products for over three years, 25-28, and am going to share some things that have worked for me. I can safely say my skin looks better at almost 29 then it did at 24 and people still ID me everywhere I go and act surprised at my age.

Daily Routine

First off I recommend running this routine at least once a day. I do each step at night and 1-3 every morning.

1.) Cleanse your skin for one minute with an oscillating brush and a natural ingredient, high quality cleanser, I use Burt's Bees Acne Gel Cleanser. You want to rotate the brush in a small circle for a few seconds over each area of your face. I use the following method: left side face and neck, rinse gel foam off of face and brush. Right side of face and neck, rinse. Lastly forehead and temples, rinse and then soak the brush in alcohol or witch hazel until the next use.

You should never use any products by large skincare companies like Nuetrogena, they are all cheap garbage. Amazon is your best skincare friend. 

2.) Next, squirt distilled water onto all areas of your face to remove the impurities from the sink water and any remaining cleansing gel.

3.) Apply toner. I rotate Thayer's Alcohol-free toner with an AHA and BHA toner (usually use the AHA/BHA at night for more step 4 penetration). Thayers is pretty much the only basic toner with the right price and ingredients. If you want to buy a scented one, that is up to you I use the Unscented.

4.) Apply retinol or tretinol and hylauronic acid serum. I like to use an all-in-one with Vitamin C as well although the research into the effectiveness of that ingredient isn't as clear. If you have breakout issues I recommend buying them individually to prevent using potentially pore clogging ingredients found in most all-in-ones. I rotate Insta-Naturals products with a prescrition tretinol. There are many products out there you can experiment with and everyone's skin is different, just avoid the cheap stuff you would find in a drug store. Amazon is your friend. No, the sun will not harm your skin when using retinols that is a myth, it will only decrease the effectiveness of the product. Yes, everyone should be using them, your skin will adjust if it is too harsh and the research into their skin thickening and age reduction effects is considerably extensive.

5.) Apply a moisturizer depending on the oiliness of your skin. If you have oilier skin use a less intensive moisturizer. I alternate between jojoba oil and a Vitamin K serum with primrose and other ingredients by QueenBee Skin.

I don't recommend sunscreen, I recommend avoiding the sun save for once or twice a month for a limited period. If you can't do that make sure to use a zinc oxide or titanium oxide sunscreen because other UV blocking ingredients are known hormone disruptors.


Dermarolling, Exfoliation, Acid Peeling and Facial Masks

This is an area where everyone will differ slightly. If you are ethnic or a tanningcel you shouldn't be doing peels unless you do your research first.

Dermarolling will increase your collagen and elastin significantly and has a low down time of 24-48 hours. I recommending getting three sizes .5mm, 1mm and 1.5mm. Use the 1.5mm roller on your cheeks jawline and neck, Use the 1mm roller on your temples forehead and hairline. Use the .5mm roller around your lower eye area. Its good to apply a recovery serum with peptides and plant stem cells and a moisturizer when you are finished. Do not get any significant, unguarded sun exposure for a week after a session.

Exfoliating maybe about once a week is easy, if you do all these other things you don't really need to stress too much about doing it as your skin will be turning over rapidly anyway but it is a zero downtime way to make your skin pop a little bit. It is pretty simple; buy a product with natural, quality ingredients and scrub your face with it. I use a grapefruit scrub for the times I want more hydration and a Dead Sea mud oil-free scrub for times I don't.

If you are white and not tanning regularly (if you are, good luck with the leather face) you should be peeling at least once a month, I do it every two to three weeks. Peeling is more complicated and you need to be very careful when you do an at home peel. Read on the directions on the peels. I'm actually not going to give direct advice on timings and method because I don't want anyone blaming me for messing up their face. Always start with a lower acid concentration and move up, for TCA I recommend starting at 15-20%, for Salicylic 20-30% and for gycolic 50%. I will tell you that TCA peels are superior to all the others in most respects for making you skin healthier looking and really pop, the downtime is high 3-7 days of peeling but worth it. Salicylic is good for acne reduction but it is all peel and no reveal compared to TCA peels. A hybrid of these two peels is great. Gycolic acid peels are a nice low downtime peel that is similar to dermarolling in effect and downtime I like to use them when I am doing something social in the next few days and don't have the downtime for a full blown peel. Apply a recovery peptide serum and moisturizer immediately after and more regularly after doing a peel.

Facial masks are good on an occasion they can really brighten and even your complexion or help with break outs. I recommend a Bentonite clay peel for acne and a dead sea mud mask for brightening and clearing. I recommend just buying the Bentonite clay powder and mixing it yourself with distilled water, do not pour it down your skin it will clog it. There are lots of options for mud masks just make sure you buy one with natural and quality ingredients. You will want to cleanse your skin real well before hand and leave the mask on for 20-30 minutes. You want to cover your whole face and neck and not be afraid to get it in your hairline. Due to that I recommend you always take a quick rinse shower afterwards and finish by squirting distilled water on your face.

Other Important Things

You should have a humidifier with a built-in hydrometer in your house for when/if it gets dry (or regularly like here in the American Southwest). Maintain 40-60% humidity at all times. If your house is more humid that this consider a dehumidifier. Spending 10-15 minutes a week in a steam room is also beneficial. It helps clear your sinuses and lungs anyway so why not.

As to sun exposure, I do recommend you get some about once a month for 10-15 minutes to get some D vitamins, the half life of D vitamins you get primary from the sun is long so getting sun more than about every two weeks is doing more harm that good. Sun exposure is the leading cause of increased skin aging. Never, ever get red or burned. Less is more.

Caroteniods (like the popular Beta Carotene) are a good way to give your skin additional hue, eating carrots, red bell peppersand other colored (non-green) fruits and vegetables are superior to supplementation. Melons and cucumbers also have proprietary nutrients that have shown benefits to skin and skin quality. 

If you want more color you can always do a self tan with a DHA product. If you are too pale if will come out orangey and not look that great, you can up your sun exposure to twice a month for 10-15 and you will see a difference and get that nice bronze color. Make sure your skin is exfoliated very well or it will come out blotchy and won't last as long. Use gloves and apply less on your elbows, knees and ankles because it tends to color those areas more and is an easy give away.

That is all folks, good luck to you and good skinkeeping.

That guide is a bit similar to one I have seen in the misc. I will post that guide, it has gotten good comments about it. Will post it when I find it

https://forum.bodybuilding.com/show...awclickid=85386&awsubid=jmkocvf22c011kzq03fex


----------



## yonnyforeverbulk (Sep 27, 2018)

this is straight fire. i wanna add more to the fitness aspect if you don't mind


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Sep 27, 2018)

Do all of this and boost your SMV by exactly 0.000000001 points


----------



## brrrap (Sep 27, 2018)

In this thread I have a spreadsheet that gathers the perfumes that got the most female compliments based on a basenotes thread
https://looksmax.org/threads/the-ultimate-scentmaxing-compilation.1210/

In this thread it talks about the importance of sauna (I recommend Infra red saunas) for HGH production and also getting rid of toxins, heavy metals and get rid of water weight, it will make your face look lean and clean.

https://looksmax.org/threads/gtfih-sauna-maxxing-is-real-hgh-increase.1206/

Buteyko Breathing is something that I forgot to mention, it has been proven to be legit for general wellbeing and therefore looksmaxxing

https://looksmax.org/threads/buteyko-breathing.1205/

In this thread, we are discussing ways to NTMaxx

https://looksmax.org/threads/itt-post-ways-to-ntmaxx.1173/#post-17842

In this thread, we discuss tips to StatusMaxx. LMS

https://looksmax.org/threads/itt-post-ways-to-statusmaxx.1190/

We all know the importance of Neck training and we should integrate this in our lives ASAP, here is a good video that talks about it.

Me personally, I do 3 sets of Neck Flexion and 3 sets of Neck extension. 12 reps each set and then move up the weight until I can do 12 reps again on each set.


----------



## brrrap (Sep 28, 2018)

Credit to @to roid or not to roid over on lookism for this.

Meditation increases GH, decreases Cortisol. (Also increases dopamine, serotonin&more

https://eocinstitute.org/meditation/dhea_gaba_cortisol_hgh_melatonin_serotonin_endorphins/


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Sep 28, 2018)

MODSSSS stickyyy!!


----------



## brrrap (Sep 28, 2018)

Another good thread by the same guy,

I have seen the Psoas muscle mentioned in an article that I read a long time ago and how it relates to anxiety and depression, glad that this thread refreshed my memory. 

"

http://www.optp.com/files/image/item/LARGE/8567_the-vital-psoas-muscle.jpg

Look at how it affects posture:


https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/25/94/aa/2594aaacb35be66af8c47db3f119f7b3.jpg

Confidence = strong psoas.

The psoas muscle attaches to the spine and it's nervously hooked up to the lizard brain (primal brain) which controls flight or fight response.


If you have a strong psoas your anxiety, depression, lack of confidence, etc. will improve.

Your whole life will improve actually.

Not many people know how to use the psoas properly and actually abuse it because they don't know any better. Muscle memory.



Train your psoas to be strong and fit because it is the most important muscle in our body. Its the connection between our upper and lower halves.


Its referred to as the "soul muscle" and "mighty psoas" because of its influence on our emotional state.


Do yourself a favor and buy this book. It has lots of useful information and techniques to strengthen your psoas. I would post the exercises in this thread if I had a camera to take photos with. "

Apparently kegel exercises are a good way to exercise this muscle. Yoga does this pretty well as well, yet another reason to do yoga.

https://www.davidwolfe.com/your-souls-muscle-could-be-the-trigger-for-fear-anxiety/


battlefieldincel said:


> MODSSSS stickyyy!!


I think they actually deleted it and then brought it back, i received an alert this morning regarding this, weird !

Credit to @psychopath
Dopamine Abstinence upregulates androgen receptors and dopamine receptors which both help your jaw and your general manliness.

"We found that apomorphine (a dopamine analog) activated trigeminal motoneurons and triggered a potent increase in both masseter and tensor palatini tone."

Source: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21653722

NoFap, NoPorn, Quit Youtube, Social Media, etc.... This is something that I want to do but it's so hard!


----------



## brrrap (Sep 28, 2018)

Credit to @bright tiger

Triple your testosterone levels with LLLT

https://redlightman.com/blog/red-light-triples-testicle-health-function/


----------



## brrrap (Sep 29, 2018)

Phosphatidylserine is very legit for stress reduction and studyceling

Another one that is good for stress reduction is ashwagandha, i recommend the ksm-66 version


----------



## brrrap (Sep 30, 2018)

hang head upside down for 3 minutes for example to increase redness in face and get a better complexion

https://www.irishexaminer.com/lifes...ze-claims-lots-of-health-benefits-283070.html


----------



## LooksJourney (Sep 30, 2018)

Has anyone done dick jelqing? Did you see results? Edit: Made a post.


----------



## Immanuel (Oct 5, 2018)

brrrap said:


> Phosphatidylserine is very legit for stress reduction and studyceling


Do you have any studies/ sources? Have you used it yourself?


----------



## brrrap (Oct 5, 2018)

Immanuel said:


> Do you have any studies/ sources? Have you used it yourself?


I have just been compiling this info from the looksmaxing subforum over at lookism. Christopher Walker also has videos discussing that supplement


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Jan 12, 2019)

this thread is nuts, thanks so much info


----------



## Nibba (Jan 12, 2019)

skin info is somewhat inaccurate. will make a better post on that tomorrow


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 12, 2019)

OR get jaw augmentation/implants and actually ascend.


----------



## L Lawliet (Jan 13, 2019)

What about height?


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Jan 13, 2019)

This needs to be put in the archive. @11gaijin


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 13, 2019)

L Lawliet said:


> What about height?


----------



## androidcel (Jan 13, 2019)

L Lawliet said:


> What about height?


Last one is so brutal


----------



## goff2 (Jan 13, 2019)

I strongly consider orthodontics with last gen tooth devices


----------



## King (Jan 14, 2019)

didnt read shit but skimmed it, looksmaxing in this way is legit. getting implants and surgery only works if u r actually deformed and repulsive


----------



## BoiiBoii69 (Jun 28, 2020)

Blue piled


----------



## Eezz (Jun 28, 2020)

mirin og looksmaxxer


----------



## Asetric (Jun 28, 2020)

I believe in taking care of myself and a balanced diet and rigorous exercise routine. In the morning if my face is a little puffy I'll put on an ice pack while doing stomach crunches. I can do 1000 now. After I remove the ice pack I use a deep pore cleanser lotion. In the shower I use a water activated gel cleanser, then a honey almond body scrub, and on the face an exfoliating gel scrub. Then I apply an herb-mint facial mask which I leave on for 10 minutes while I prepare the rest of my routine. I always use an after shave lotion with little or no alcohol, because alcohol dries your face out and makes you look older. Then moisturizer, then an anti-aging eye balm followed by a final moisturizing protective lotion.


----------



## Bromose (Jun 28, 2020)

Why the fuck is the CAT link taking me to a book about cats on amazon.


----------



## PYT (Jun 28, 2020)

brrrap said:


> Ok let's try to collaborate and get a nice natural looksmaxing guide that will then be stickied on this sub forum. There are some really good suggestions being made in many threads in lookism, sluthate and this forum but the problem is that they are all over the place and it makes it hard for us to go through them all so I wanted to combine every useful tip and just make one big thread of it.
> 
> So let me start with some stuff.
> 
> ...



Got excited then I realized this was a 2018 thread. That’s tuff


----------



## brrrap (Jun 29, 2020)

PYT said:


> Got excited then I realized this was a 2018 thread. That’s tuff


Wdym ?


----------



## brrrap (Jun 29, 2020)

Bromose said:


> Why the fuck is the CAT link taking me to a book about cats on amazon.











Home


Introduction to C.A.T.S. (Cranial Adjusting Turner Style) Learn how to manually adjust the 22 cranial bones above the atlas individually and specifically. When the skull is misaligned that decreases the CSF, blood supply and oxygen supply to the brain which interferes with brain function.




catsworkshop.com





This is what i was referring to


----------



## RAITEIII (Jun 29, 2020)

brrrap said:


> Home
> 
> 
> Introduction to C.A.T.S. (Cranial Adjusting Turner Style) Learn how to manually adjust the 22 cranial bones above the atlas individually and specifically. When the skull is misaligned that decreases the CSF, blood supply and oxygen supply to the brain which interferes with brain function.
> ...


What do u think about ur own thread after 2 years?


----------



## brrrap (Jun 29, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> What do u think about ur own thread after 2 years?



Principles still apply, I have realised that looks are not the end all be all but it helps when creating a good first impression, and when it comes to height, there is this website that only talks about that https://www.naturalheightgrowth.com/


----------



## RAITEIII (Jun 29, 2020)

brrrap said:


> I have realised that looks are not the end all be all but it helps when creating a good first impression


Tell me more plz


----------



## brrrap (Jun 29, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Tell me more plz


Lookism fucked me over mentally, so much so that I had to go and get help which I think happens to many people in here, now that we have been on lockdown all these thoughts come again and i started going to these sites again. When i look at my past and i compare it to other people you can see that looks play a role for sure but is not EVERYTHING, money matters too, social status matters too, even then there are instances where people succeed in life or are content in life and have none of the three


----------



## RAITEIII (Jun 30, 2020)

brrrap said:


> Lookism fucked me over mentally, so much so that I had to go and get help which I think happens to many people in here, now that we have been on lockdown all these thoughts come again and i started going to these sites again. When i look at my past and i compare it to other people you can see that looks play a role for sure but is not EVERYTHING, money matters too, social status matters too, even then there are instances where people succeed in life or are content in life and have none of the three


I hope you get to be content in your life too.


----------



## JizzFarmer (Jul 1, 2020)

2018 greycel returns to his own thread 2 years later


----------

